# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  How to hear the audio recordings

## Mandy

I'm confused.  Some audio I can find easily, but not all.  Am I missing something?  I saw no information in the FAQ for how to listen to general audio posts.  A recorded conversation would be really useful to hear intonation more.  Questions etc.

----------


## Lampada

> I'm confused.  Some audio I can find easily, but not all.  Am I missing something?  I saw no information in the FAQ for how to listen to general audio posts.  A recorded conversation would be really useful to hear intonation more.  Questions etc.

 Ты бы не могла скопировать сюда аудио ссылки, которые не открываются?

----------


## Mandy

Я хочу слышать, а  мне не удалось найти как - например - what about my accent by Оlya.  Другие я сейчас услышала, а сперво компьютр не использовал.  Иногда успешно, а не всегда.   Слишком сложно за неопытних в сучаях.

----------


## Оля

> Я хочу послушать, но мне не удалось найти, как - например - what about my accent by Оlya.  Другие я сейчас послушала, а сперва (сначала is better) компьютер не использовал (your sentence is not clear...). Иногда успешно, но не всегда.   Слишком сложно за неопытных в случаях.

 The last sentence is not clear at all. 
Раньше можно было вставлять аудио-записи прямо в сообщение. Потом MasterAdmin убрал эту фукцию, и все такие записи стали недоступны (исчезли из сообщений). 
Можешь почитать здесь: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=12916

----------


## Zaya

> аудиоссылки

  

> аудиозаписи

 *Mandy*, unfortunately, those recordings are no longer available.

----------


## Оля

> unfortunately, those recordings are no longer available.

 Вообще-то они available, если зайти в профиль юзера и нажать User Attachment Control Panel.

----------


## Zaya

Именно те? Которые перестали работать?  ::

----------


## Mandy

Оля, я старалась объяснить трудости, a мне трудно. (но или а - чего лучьше?) 
I was trying to say the computer wouldn't let me hear the audio clips.  It's too complicated for inexperienced members in certain instances. 
It's clearer now I understand that some are no longer accessible.

----------


## Оля

> Именно те? Которые перестали работать?

 Да. Попробуй.   ::     

> Оля, я старалась объяснить трудости (сложности), но мне это было трудно. (но или а - что лучше?) 
> I was trying to say the computer wouldn't let me hear the audio clips.  It's too complicated for inexperienced members in certain instances. 
> It's clearer now I understand that some are no longer accessible.

 Yes, Mandy, of course, it was clear. I just told you that some your sentences in Russian were not understandable   :: 
All these records are accessible if you go to a user profile and click "User Attachment Control Panel".

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Именно те? Которые перестали работать?    Да. Попробуй.

 Нифига. Пустая таблица с заголовками: 
# Filename File Comment Extension Size (KB) Downloads Post Time Posted in Topic Delete  
В этой теме никаких ссылок не вижу: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 929#152929
Может, она у тебя отображается потому, что это твоя запись?  *Оля*, а эту видишь? http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 149#117149 
Мне этой функцией вообще пользоваться не приходилось.

----------


## Scrabus

В темах записи отсутствуют, но их можно прослушать через профиль пользователя. It works, I checked it up   ::

----------


## Zaya

ОК. Что конкретно мне нужно сделать, чтобы прослушать эти две записи?   ::  
Я на всякий случай ещё раз напомню, что речь идёт не о прослушивании своих записей.

----------


## Оля

Хм, да, похоже, что нельзя их посмотреть через профиль пользователя (если только сам не являешься этим пользователем)...
У меня в профиле под пунктом Interests есть еще один - Upload Quota. И там есть ссылка _User Attachment Control Panel_. Если туда зайти, можно увидеть и послушать все файлы, которые я загружала (из информации в крайнем столбце видно, в какой теме это было). 
В самих темах, разумеется, никаких ссылок нет. 
Ну, в общем....   ::  Вот записи, которые были в теме "What about my accent": http://masterrussian.net/mforum/download.php?id=336 http://masterrussian.net/mforum/download.php?id=337 http://masterrussian.net/mforum/download.php?id=340

----------


## Lampada

> http://masterrussian.net/mforum/download.php?id=340

 Только эта ссылка у меня открывается.

----------


## Zaya

Ага, у меня тоже. Но не думаю, что с ними стоит мучиться. Я бы лучше на русском послушала, если у *Оли* есть не совсем уж короткие записи (несколько предложений хотя бы).   

> A recorded conversation would be really useful to hear intonation more.

 False alarm.   ::   They are not available.
But I don't think Olya's English records will be useful for you if you learn Russian.   ::  
Try these two: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 770#163770
(on the first page of the topic are recordings of non-native speakers)
and this: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 477#167477

----------


## Ken Watts

*Оля* wrote:  

> "What about my accent"

 Here is what I heard in id=340:  

> Kenny, don't speak English please.
> I don't understand anything.
> And now, I want to know, what about my accent?

 Maybe I got "Kenny" wrong, but that is how some people say my name, so perhaps I am biased. Your accent is perfect! It's obvious you are reading the text, but I do not hear any bad pronunciation.

----------


## Оля

> Kenny, don't speak English please.

 It's "Tony".   ::     

> It's obvious you are reading the text

 I didn't understand this...

----------


## Scrabus

> *Оля* wrote:    
> 			
> 				"What about my accent"
> 			
> 		  Here is what I heard in id=340:
> [quote:24ic3vhv]Kenny, don't speak English please.
> I don't understand anything.
> And now, I want to know, what about my accent?

 Maybe I got "Kenny" wrong, but that is how some people say my name, so perhaps I am biased. Your accent is perfect! It's obvious you are reading the text, but I do not hear any bad pronunciation.[/quote:24ic3vhv]
As I'd listened this record before and still is able to listening now, for me it sounds like this text: "Tonny, team speak English please.
I don't understand anything.
And now, I want to know, what about my accent?" 
I had no answer as rightly was my guess -).

----------


## Scrabus

> I didn't understand this...

 Он сказал, что очевидно то, что вы читаете текст-).  :P   ::

----------


## Scrabus

Нашёл свою старую запись, она ещё жива http://masterrussian.net/mforum/download.php?id=338. Мухахаха   ::

----------


## Ken Watts

Tony--> тоуни (according to sounds of Russian letters) 
It's obvious (to my hearing) you are reading the text 
Maybe: Это очевидно (к моему слушанию), Вы читаете текст

----------


## Scrabus

> Tony--> тоуни (according to sounds of Russian letters) 
> It's obvious (to my hearing) you are reading the text 
> Maybe: Это очевидно (для моего уха), что вы читаете текст

 I've explained it before-). Tony in English = Тони in Russian.
What you can say about my old record above?-)   ::  . I remembered many people at that time criticized it   ::

----------


## Ken Watts

*Scrabus*, I'm not sure which one is your old record. Give me the link and I'll listen to it. Wait, I see it now, #338.

----------


## Scrabus

I doubt you will be able to understand everything... Just a little may be but not a whole record I'm sure=).

----------


## Ken Watts

*Scrabus*, here is what I think I heard:  

> I don't think I want to know.
> My Russian book says it takes the longest to learn letters. 
> That's kill me.
> I wonder, if I'll start reading English words wrong once.
> I get them, really.

 How did I do?
Your pronunciation is OK but you spoke quickly and also quietly in some places. Certainly it is not how a native might sound but there are no terrible mistakes in pronunciation. ("That's kill me" should be:: That'll kill me/That will kill me)

----------


## Scrabus

> *Scrabus*, here is what I think I heard:    
> 			
> 				I don't think I want to know.
> My Russian book says it takes the longest to learn letters. 
> That's kill me.
> I wonder, if I'll start reading English words wrong once.
> I get them, really.
> 			
> 		  How did I do?
> Your pronunciation is OK but you spoke quickly and also quietly in some places. Certainly it is not how a native might sound but there are no terrible mistakes in pronunciation. ("That's kill me" should be:: That'll kill me/That will kill me)

 Thank Ken for your comment, it was almost I was trying to say at that time   ::  . And yes I already fixed in my mind "that's kill me". Last time respondents told me the same thing about it  ::  . I'm trying to improve my pronunciation, working on it   ::  . Anyway it very useful to hear comments by native.

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by Ken Watts  *Scrabus*, here is what I think I heard:    
> 			
> 				I don't think I want to know.
> My Russian book says it takes the longest to learn letters. 
> That's kill me.
> I wonder, if I'll start reading English words wrong once.
> I get them, really.
> 			
> 		  How did I do?
> Your pronunciation is OK but you spoke quickly and also quietly in some places. Certainly it is not how a native might sound but there are no terrible mistakes in pronunciation. ("That's kill me" should be:: That'll kill me/That will kill me)   Thank Ken for your comment, it was almostif I was trying to say [quote:hxy5iq0q]_

  that time   ::  . And yes,  I had already fixed  "that'll kill me" in my mind.Last time, people told me the same thing about it  ::  . I'm trying to improve my pronunciation, working on it   ::  . Anyway, it was very useful to hear comments by anative.[/quote:hxy5iq0q]

----------


## Scrabus

Спасибо Руст   ::

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо*,* Руст

   ::     

> It's obvious (to my hearing) you are reading the text

 No, I didn't. I just pronounced some sentence which I thought out.   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  Спасибо*,* Руст

 Тю, какая мелочь -).

----------


## Mandy

quote="Lampada"] http://sayandpost.com/5muqhcqlx2.mp3  :D[/quote] 
and 

> ="Rtyom"] http://sayandpost.com/h6d01iq8x2.mp3 ;)

 Спасибо всем.  Мне довольно трудно понимать все разговоры об эту тему между вас.  Я только, что послушала обе записи, о которых Zaya сказал. 
Мне особенно понравилась первая запись - Фaйл, который Лампеда загружалa. 
You are all very helpful and it really brings the language to life by listening to real people speaking.  Russian speakers are very few and far between in my part of the UK.  
I was simply curious to listen to Olya speaking English.  It was very good, as I had expected.

----------


## Zaya

> Спасибо всем.  Мне довольно трудно понимать все ваши разговоры на эту тему.  Я только_что послушала обе записи, о которых Zaya сказала. 
> Мне особенно понравилась первая запись - фaйл, который Лампада загружалa. 
> You are all very helpful and it really brings the language to life by listening to real people speaking.  Russian speakers are very few and far between in my part of the UK.  
> I was simply curious to listen to Olya speaking English.  It was very good, as I had expected.

 I'm a girl.   ::  
You are welcome.   ::

----------

